# No credit,means no finance



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm lookin for either a private owner that would not mind to finance their vehicle under contract of a site that someone has USED to get a vehicle with no credit


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I for one don't understand your question.

BG


----------



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

I appoligize if I wasn't clear I am lookin for a site that allows people to buy cars with no credit but with a downpament that is not anscam and also been used personally by someone


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I take it you are looking for a buy here/pay here lot.

One problem is no body knows where you live.

I would guess all buy/pay here lots are risky. Over priced cars. Used car prices, in the USA, are really up.

BG


----------



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

I live in Tennessee and I just really need a place that would finance with no credit I don't mind the prices because my credit will be decent when I need a new vehicle


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

TN is a good size state. Maybe narrow it to a town.

Check the places in your area with Better Business Bureau first.

BG


----------



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

Caryville close to Knoxville buri can drive all over


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Any chance you can get a co signer? I think that would be a better way to go to
establish credit history.

BG


----------



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

No there is no way for a co signer


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you stuck with buying a car from a "Mom andPop" buy here/payhere lot. Will buying one there help your credit? Don't know.

Again check them out with the BBB. Also advise that you take the car to mechanic and have it check out, but that costs.

May want to check out Car Max and see if they have one close to you, they may work with you.

BG


----------



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah I was really hopin to find some one that has actually used a site before


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

TSF is a really big place as far as members go, finding some one around that has used a buy her/pay here place are probably slim to none.

Look/search for a place around you and get with the local BBB and see if you can get any info on them.

BG


----------

